# Fred and Ginger (Kings Langley, Herts.)



## dwalsh1

Possibly the best coffee house around. http://fredandgingercoffee.co.uk/


----------



## CrazyH

Digging up as this place is near my work, good coffee. Not a massive fan of the Espresso blend they use, HasBean Jaberwokee, it's a bit too bright for my taste on its own and prefer Jailbreak but definitely not a quality issue, just personal preference, and complements milk well. Nice pour over too.

P.s they have really cool spoons with interesting things like ships on the end! (nice touch)


----------



## CrazyH

Whilst on Kingsw Langley, there's a place a minute's walk up the high street that does a decent espresso too, think Italian. They sell the coffee beans they use and I quite like them so have bought them on several occasions, I think they are Brazilian. Also stock a few other bags of coffee there too.


----------



## DoubleShot

CrazyH said:


> Whilst on Kingsw Langley, there's a place a minute's walk up the high street that does a decent espresso too, think Italian. They sell the coffee beans they use and I quite like them so have bought them on several occasions, I think they are Brazilian. Also stock a few other bags of coffee there too.


What's the name of this other cafe? I've driven through Kings Langely lots of times on my way to Hemel Hempstead but never stopped or taken much notice of what cafes etc there were. Will make a point of trying Fred and Gringer Coffee.


----------



## dwalsh1

DoubleShot said:


> Will make a point of trying Fred and Gringer Coffee.


If you can't find Fred and Gringer then try looking for Fred and Ginger instead


----------



## Glenn

Well worth a visit. The service was great and the coffee was superb

Their house coffee is from Campbell and Syme (East Finchley) - a Nicaraguan with berry notes - loads of blueberry and a little acidity to make it really pop - and they had a guest espresso from Alchemy coffee which was much more subdued but a really creamy toffee hit

Their food selection was great and prices were too cheap - 2 flat whites for £4.60 (plus 30p supplement for the guest espresso)

Maybe I'm just used to London prices

They also sell kit and beans to takeaway


----------



## DoubleShot

I drove through the High Street very late one night last week, had a quick look but didn't spot this cafe. What is either side of it? Also is there local parking during the day?


----------



## Glenn

There is parking all over the place - free for an hour

At the Watford end of the town

On your left coming from Watford (heading for Hemel), almost as you enter. Opposite the model shop


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks Glenn. Look forward to paying them a visit when I'm next passing through that area.


----------



## JGF

Just to reiterate the above this is a really great place. The young guys running it (Fred and Ginger, or rather Alfie and James) are super friendly. As Glenn said above, they have recently changed their house espresso, always have a guest on and have some fantastic food. It is also no distance at all off the M25 so if you find yourself looking for somewhere other than a service station to stop it is a great place to pop into just off junction 20. Loads of parking on the main street and a bigger car park just round the corner on Langley Hill in case all the spots are taken (all free).

The other place in the village is Dallings - coffee definitely not as good, but a great deli with a fantastic wine shop attached which you can take advantage of in deli for £3 corkage.


----------



## DoubleShot

Which coffee(s) did you have?


----------



## JGF

Not been in there today, but am most weekends. Espresso (plus toasted cheese & tomato croissant / brownie depending on time of day) is my standard order and have been really enjoying the Campbell and Syme.


----------



## DoubleShot

Thanks. Just reading that is making me feel peckish...


----------

